# Ribber for Knitking bulky



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

I have a knitking bulky machine that I would like to add a ribber to but I don't know what to look for. Does this machine (no numbers or anything) come with a ribber? Is the ribber an add on and if so, what works with it? I have tried looking on several sites and am not able to find any information on this machine. I know it must be old, since I bought it used. Thanks in advance for all the help.
Ella


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

It is my understanding that somehow there is a difference in how the ribber attaches to main bed and this is why they are not interchangeable. With bulky/chunky machines ribbers are specific to that machine. Meaning if you have a Studio/Singer 150 you need the 150 ribber not the 155, the same rule applies to the 155 machine. The Brother 230 machine has to have the 230 ribber. Where as the 260 ribber fits both the 260 machine as well as the 270.

Your 230 doesn't have a punchcard, the 260 uses a punchcard and the 270 is electronic.

I have always wondered why they didn't make them universal. I'm guessing that as always money was a factor.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Is this a punchcard machine? If so, I think it will be equivalent to the Brother KH260 and you would need a KR260.
If it has no patterning it would be the same as a Brother KH230 and would take the KR230 ribber.
A search on Google for Knitking Bulky should help.


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

It is a punch card machine and on the carriage it has "PC Bulky. Thanks for your help.


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

It is a punch card machine and on the carriage it says "PC Bulky. In all my looking I have not seen that mentioned anywhere. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

charlie4carats said:


> It is a punch card machine and on the carriage it says "PC Bulky. In all my looking I have not seen that mentioned anywhere. Thanks for your help.


The manual doesn't mention a model number anywhere either?


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Usually the model number is on the lid of the case.

Since you have said that it has a punchcard the 260 would be my guess as to the machine model.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

charlie4carats said:


> It is a punch card machine and on the carriage it says "PC Bulky. In all my looking I have not seen that mentioned anywhere. Thanks for your help.


I have this machine too. It is equivalent to the Brother KH260 and is compatible with the Brother KR260 ribber.

There is also a KnitKing ribber, the BR9, that will work with this machine. That is what I have, although I haven't used it yet. I hope to some day.

Enjoy your machine. It's great!


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for that information. I have been looking for quite a while and could find nothing. This is such a wise group of people. Ella


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

charlie4carats said:


> I have a knitking bulky machine that I would like to add a ribber to but I don't know what to look for. Does this machine (no numbers or anything) come with a ribber? Is the ribber an add on and if so, what works with it? I have tried looking on several sites and am not able to find any information on this machine. I know it must be old, since I bought it used. Thanks in advance for all the help.
> Ella


I have a Knitking Bulky Punch card machine and a KR 260E Ribber


----------



## SharonMKknitter (Nov 19, 2014)

charlie4carats said:


> I have a knitking bulky machine that I would like to add a ribber to but I don't know what to look for. Does this machine (no numbers or anything) come with a ribber? Is the ribber an add on and if so, what works with it? I have tried looking on several sites and am not able to find any information on this machine. I know it must be old, since I bought it used. Thanks in advance for all the help.
> Ella


I also have this same machine (no numbers) on the ribber manual it says "Model PCB-R"


----------



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

&#1607;&#1604;&#1608;


----------



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello


----------



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello.myname is lale.im fram iran'.nice to mit you


----------



## charlie4carats (May 31, 2012)

Thank you, and it is nice meeting you. You have done some beautiful work.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome Lale, your creations are beautiful! 

You should create a separate posting (create a new topic) as some people may not look at this topic and miss seeing your work.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

lale said:


> Hello.myname is lale.im fram iran'.nice to mit you


Hello and welcome to the site from Ontario Canada. 
You do lovely work.

I agree that you should re-post your hello and your pictures in a new thread. I am sure many on this site missed them.

I love that black and white sweater


----------



## Janicesei (Jan 8, 2014)

Lale,
your work is beautiful and I love the items you've made. So glad you found us. Thank you for sharing your work.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Exceptional knitting .Welcome to the site .


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Lale, Welcome from St Petersburg Florida


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

lale, you have shown us some beautiful items. thank you, and welcome to KP, it's a wonderful site and we have people from all over the world all in one great spot. Welcome aboard and I love your work you have shown us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.

Your work is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

lale said:


> Hello.myname is lale.im fram iran'.nice to mit you


Welcome Lale to KP. I was admiring your beautiful work. I am having a hard time picking which one I like the most. Hope to see more of your work.


----------



## Ayarnaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Welcome Lale,your work is beautiful.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Lale, your work is lovely. I would have missed you post had it not been for Azzara. Welcome to KP form Fairfax Station, Virginia USA. &#1607;&#1604;&#1608;


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

lale said:


> هلو


beautiful work. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi lale, your work is beautiful. I especially like the black and white cardigan.
If you click on "create new topic" at the top of the page you can put these photos on again under a new heading.....possibly saying... "Things I have made"
Doing this more members will see the your lovely knitting.

Welcome from Sue in the UK.


----------



## pink paper clip (Sep 13, 2014)

Google in knit and sew st peter minn they have a list of ribbers that are interchangeable for the brothers machine you might have to ask for shawn if phoning . He is a km mechanic


----------



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

Tank you so much.


----------



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

We made a group in whatsapp and share knitting machine pattern.but we speak persion.if you visit this group'please send a massege to this number +9809369629018_
My friend will add you.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

lale said:


> We made a group in whatsapp and share knitting machine pattern.but we speak persion.if you visit this group'please send a massege to this number +9809369629018_
> My friend will add you.


I love your patterns as well. You mentioned that you group speaks persion but are any of the patterns also available in english?


----------



## lale (Jan 14, 2015)

You can only see the picture and knitt with your machin.


----------

